# Best Medication/Therapy to relieve Symptoms of DP???



## Tanya (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I'm 19, from Ireland, and I'm sitting my Leaving Cert this year (Final exams)
I've been suffering with this for nearly eight years now, having developed Anorexia at eleven (recovered now), then depression from there. 
I feel like I've missed out on "the best years of life".
I just want to feel "normal" again. Sometimes I'm afraid that I've always felt like this and I'm just imagining this, but deep down I know that I'm not. 
I've discussed this constanly with my Doctor, who just keeps saying that there is no such thing as Depersonalization Disorder, But I know I have it and I just want to get treated for it...... *Finally*

I was wondering.... What was the best medication/Therapy that lifted these symptoms.
I'm on effexor now, but they aren't doing me justice. 
Also, I'm very sensitive to medication, e.g. I had terrible reactions to Cipramil and Seroxide.

Thanks,


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Tanya said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm 19, from Ireland, and I'm sitting my Leaving Cert this year (Final exams)
> I've been suffering with this for nearly eight years now, having developed Anorexia at eleven (recovered now), then depression from there.
> I feel like I've missed out on "the best years of life".
> ...


Welcome to the forum

Eight years is a long time - and so young. But remember, you have many great years ahead.

Do you know what caused you DP?

Have you talked with a psycologist?


----------



## Tanya (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I suffered from Anorexia from when I was 11, now recovered but have depression.
I don't understand.... I try so hard to alleviate it, but no budging. It's like it's permanently attached, or something.
I go for walks, laugh, cry.... but it still persists..... 
I forget what it feels like to really enjoy life, with all of my sense intact......

Thanks

x


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am sorry to read that. So many problems at such an early age...

You said that you fell you have lost your best years. Could (at least) a part of the depression be due to regret?

I also often think: Damn man, why does this have to catch me in my best years??? But then I remind myself that the best years are those, you make best. I do not think it is a matter of age!


----------

